# Einzelne Access Daten in Excel



## Sunnyboy2008 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein Problem und zwar möchte ich einzelne Daten also nicht ganze Tabellen in bestimmte Felder einer Exceltabelle einfügen bzw. rein kopieren. Am besten wäre eine Makrolösung;-)
Achso noch eine weitere Frage habe ich und zwar wird ein Excelsheet rein zur Ansicht bzw. zur Berechnung von Daten aus einer Access Datenbank. Nun sollen die berechneten Daten aus der einen Excellmappe in eine andere kopiert werden. Wobei ich noch dazu sagen muss dass in der ersten Mappe zwei Kalender verwendet werden für von bis Werte zu ermitteln. Die errechnete Zahl soll dann auf der anderen Mappe angezeigt/kopiert werden. Ich hoffe mal ich hab mich verständnisvoll ausgerdrückt und es kann mir jemand helfen. Am besten wäre auch hier eine Makrolösung, dass der Kopiervorgang automatisch geschieht

Schönen Gruß, Sunnyboy

P.s. Denke VB Kenntnise wären von vorteil für die Lösung.


----------

